# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Домашняя страничка Иисуса

## fuсka rolla

У него даже есть E-mail. Я ему письмо написал. А еще у него есть фотоальбом. Порадовала опция "спасти душу он-лайн". )))))
Ссылка на страничку Иисуса

----------


## виктор

хорошая страничка, фотки веселые и танец иисуса. ссылки интересные, нужно ознакомиться, жаль некоторые из них не работают :Frown:  договор на спасенье души улыбнул :Embarrassment: 

ошибка 404 на половине ссылок

----------


## fuсka rolla

Да. там битых ссылок много. С атеистического форума взял )

----------


## виктор

атеизм-есть прогресс, христанутость-есть путь к деградации, меня на этой почве некоторые в сатанизме подозревают, полагая, что если человек не бьется башкой ап стену по утрам и не плюет через левое плечо(на соседа) каждый раз, то он слуга дьявола, не иначе. Приходится шифроваться.

----------


## RKO

да уж что только не придумают в наше время :Smile:

----------


## Sinara

больше не работает ((

----------


## fuсka rolla

> больше не работает ((


 Работает. Только что проверил.

----------


## Black Angel

Идиотизм конечно. Ничего святого в людях не осталось. Я нерелигиозный человек, но считаю, что относиться подобным образом к любой религии просто недопустимо

----------


## Sinara

> Работает. Только что проверил.


 а у меня везде ошибку 403 показывает... (((

----------


## fuсka rolla

> а у меня везде ошибку 403 показывает... (((


 вВот Вам скрин его страницы )

----------


## Sinara

> вВот Вам скрин его страницы )


 не могу даже с поиска зайти (
эх, не судьба, видимо)) не любит меня ИХ, даже доступ к своей страничке перекрыл XD

----------


## fuсka rolla

> не могу даже с поиска зайти (
> эх, не судьба, видимо)) не любит меня ИХ, даже доступ к своей страничке перекрыл XD


 Я же Вам скрин шот страницы дал. Видите его? Если видите- нажмите. 
Может Вы картинки в браузере отключили?

----------


## Sinara

> Я же Вам скрин шот страницы дал. Видите его? Если видите- нажмите. 
> Может Вы картинки в браузере отключили?


 ну а толку-то от скриншота?)) по ссылкам все равно не побегать и душу онлайн не спасти))))

----------


## fuсka rolla

Дааа. Спасти душу онлайн- самая лучшая опция, предоставленная церковью за последние две тысячи лет. Не считаю продажи индульгенций )
Меняйте браузер. Или в настройках покопайтесь.

----------


## Алексей И

Я несколько лет назад как-то нашёл страничку про Исуса, в сравнении с которой эта страничка детский лепет)
Там порнокартинки были, типа "Исус Христос - порнозвезда", "Исус жёстко е№№№ся с Серафимом Саровским на небесах" и т.п. 
)))

----------


## Гражданин

Немного не по теме. Я начал читать Новоселова О. " Женщина. Учебник для мужчин". Дошел до 50 страницы. Там по мне так очень даже простое и верное обЪяснение появления религий как таковых. Если коротко, то:

Религия создана в качестве противовеса животным инстинктам человека (т.н. страстям). Служит для адаптации поведения и состояния человека к противоестественной для его биологической организации условиям крупного социума, сытости и безопасности.

Советую к ознакомлению книженцию, особенно парням

----------


## Алексей И

> собенно парням


  - почему,  ?

----------


## Гражданин

> - почему,  ?


 Из предсловия:
В книге привычным для мужчины понятным и логичным языком описаны и объяснены природа женщин, особенности их поведения, природа женской логики, женской загадочности, описаны принципы взаимоотношений с мужчиной, детьми и обществом. После прочтения книги мужчиной женщина перестанет быть для него непонятна. Книга предназначена для широкого круга мужчин, от президента до подростка в период гиперсексуальности, желающих понимать женщин и не терпеть неудач в личной и деловой жизни, эффективно управлять женой, коллективом или государством. Книга также интересна для женщин, желающих лучше понять себя, мужчин и межполовые отношения.

----------

